# Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana



## longknife

More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.


See more at: Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana Pamela Geller


----------



## Katzndogz

After seeing what gays are doing in western  countries,  can you blame them?


----------



## Pogo

longknife said:


> More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.
> 
> 
> See more at: Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana Pamela Geller



Pamela Geller?????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nothing like a credible source.
Hey, why don't we just look up "How to be a good Jew" by Adolf Hitler....
"Defensive Driving" by Evel Knievel....
"The Wisdom of Subtle Silence" by Donald T. Rump...
"How to Throw a Baseball" by Barack O'bama...


----------



## Geaux4it

When you wear boots with high heals... A man just got to be tough!

-Geaux


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"

Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.

Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.


----------



## Pogo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.



OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.

I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.
Click to expand...


it is very obvious to me that you know nothing about shariah law-----in fact Pamela Geller knows more.    Shariah law is that which Islamic scholars say it is.    Muslims claim that it is very EXPLICIT in the Koran------in fact it is not at all explicit----muslim scholars have elaborated a very elaborate and not particularly variable code.  
The demand  "show me in the Koran"   is utter bullshit.  The Koran is not a manual of law------it is a book which extols the life and perversions of its hero  ----muhummad----as the EMBODIMENT of
divine----"WONDERFULNESS"     Islamic law is nothing more than---
"everything muhummad did and said is RIGHT"   ---of course as
recorded by the writers of the Koran who wrote the stuff during a period of about 150 years after muhummad died.   That a homosexual was tortured with razor wire by a shariah court is entirely consistent with that which is shariah law.     I have relatives by marriage who survived the filth and stink of classical shariah shit societies----one just died last week well into her nineties-------unfortunate I did not get to talk to her more than I did


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is very obvious to me that you know nothing about shariah law-----in fact Pamela Geller knows more.    Shariah law is that which Islamic scholars say it is.    Muslims claim that it is very EXPLICIT in the Koran------in fact it is not at all explicit----muslim scholars have elaborated a very elaborate and not particularly variable code.
> The demand  "show me in the Koran"   is utter bullshit.  The Koran is not a manual of law------it is a book which extols the life and perversions of its hero  ----muhummad----as the EMBODIMENT of
> divine----"WONDERFULNESS"     Islamic law is nothing more than---
> "everything muhummad did and said is RIGHT"   ---of course as
> recorded by the writers of the Koran who wrote the stuff during a period of about 150 years after muhummad died.   That a homosexual was tortured with razor wire by a shariah court is entirely consistent with that which is shariah law.     I have relatives by marriage who survived the filth and stink of classical shariah shit societies----one just died last week well into her nineties-------unfortunate I did not get to talk to her more than I did
Click to expand...


>> Human beings are active agents in the shaping of their realities, yet at the same time they can be forced to submit to an overarching *social reality or cultural mode* *that they as individuals cannot alter*.
.... Therefore the contributors to this collection unequivocally reject the traditionalist point of view propagating that Islam condemns homosexuality.  Islam, of its own accord, does no such thing. << --- introduction, _Islam and Homosexuality _

Now read the thread title and tell me who's conflating "Islamic" with "Sharia".  In effect what the "law" is in practice depends on who's applying it, and that in turn depends on what their background culture dictates.  In other words, the same as any other religion.

Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*.  A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law".  The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law".  And the majority religion is Christian.

All of which means, "Islam" has exactly the same amount of causal relationship here as "Christianism" does with Matthew Shepard's murder.  Which is to say the thread is bullshit because the OP took a known hopelessly biased source and didn't bother to read his own link.  Getting one's news on Islam from bigot Pamela Geller is like getting one's news on international human rights from North Korea.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.



So- are you for it- or against it? 

And what makes you imagine that President Obama wants this in the United States?

And what makes you so terrified that the United States Constitution is not sufficient to protect Americans rights?

Or are you terrified by the possibility of Ghana invading the United States?


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> After seeing what gays are doing in western  countries,  can you blame them?



Another example of Conservative Christian tolerance.


----------



## Syriusly

Pogo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.
Click to expand...


Well remember- the OP is the one who started a thread lying about Sharia law in the United States before.


----------



## martybegan

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.



The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is very obvious to me that you know nothing about shariah law-----in fact Pamela Geller knows more.
Click to expand...


Pam Geller is a hate monger.

There is plenty to be concerned about regarding Islamic Extremist- but Geller wants us to fear- and hate- all Muslims.


----------



## irosie91

wrong again  POGO----for that which ISLAM IS...... go to the ORIGINAL CALIPHATES  ------   of course you need to know (a fact that you will deny)   that CALIPHATE  <<<   is actually the only acceptable form of
Islamic government. ------according to ISLAMIC BELIEF.      In fact the very early conflict amongst muslims that led to the Shiite/sunni divide was not IF THERE SHOULD BE A CALIPH----but that CALIPH  should be.     The CALIPH  is something like KING --direct successor of muhummad and THEREFORE   heaven's representative on earth.     REAL ISLAM-----take a look at its originals-----in  Iran,  Saudi Arabia, 
Yemen,   etc--------it's not "cultural"  there-----IT IS ISLAM.     For cultural islam examine  NOI----in Brooklyn------very washed out and distorted forms.        I find it fascinating that you imagine that homosexuality is a high crime in Iran because of  ANCIENT PERSIAN 
CULTURE


----------



## Syriusly

martybegan said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
Click to expand...

As quoted above:

_Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._


----------



## Pogo

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP subscribes to the philosophy that it's more important to be ignorant than accurate.  Islam itself takes no position on homosexuality.  Not to mention, the government of Ghana is a unitary presidential constitutional democracy whose predominant religion is Christianity.
> 
> I can't believe anybody would link to Pamela Geller with a straight face.  Apparently no matter how discredible the source, if it says what you want to hear, that's all you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is very obvious to me that you know nothing about shariah law-----in fact Pamela Geller knows more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pam Geller is a hate monger.
> 
> There is plenty to be concerned about regarding Islamic Extremist- but Geller wants us to fear- and hate- all Muslims.
Click to expand...


The incredible thing is she doesn't seem to mind that her own link disproves her headline.  It's one thing to notice that you can sell ignorance to the gullible; it's quite another to then go ahead and do it.


----------



## martybegan

Syriusly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
Click to expand...


Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> wrong again  POGO----for that which ISLAM IS...... go to the ORIGINAL CALIPHATES  ------   of course you need to know (a fact that you will deny)   that CALIPHATE  <<<   is actually the only acceptable form of
> Islamic government. ------according to ISLAMIC BELIEF.      In fact the very early conflict amongst muslims that led to the Shiite/sunni divide was not IF THERE SHOULD BE A CALIPH----but that CALIPH  should be.     The CALIPH  is something like KING --direct successor of muhummad and THEREFORE   heaven's representative on earth.     REAL ISLAM-----take a look at its originals-----in  Iran,  Saudi Arabia,
> Yemen,   etc--------it's not "cultural"  there-----IT IS ISLAM.     For cultural islam examine  NOI----in Brooklyn------very washed out and distorted forms.        I find it fascinating that you imagine that homosexuality is a high crime in Iran because of  ANCIENT PERSIAN
> CULTURE



Ghana doesn't *have *an "Islamic government".  Period.

What part of "vigilante group" sails over your head here?  Are we to conclude that a lynching committed by the Ku Klux Klan is tantamount to "Christian Law" because they say so?


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
Click to expand...


Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
Click to expand...


Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.


----------



## irosie91

pogo  dear----my grasp of islam in sub-Saharan Africa comes from
subsaharans------islam if kinda a  "FACTIONAL"   thing in places like
Nigeria and Kenya   etc-------pious muslims like to IMPOSE it here and
there-------it IS islam that they impose.   Subsaharans who have been
my informants include Christians and hindus and-----south east Asian
muslims who also ended up there.......generally


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
Click to expand...


Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
Click to expand...


I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> pogo  dear----my grasp of islam in sub-Saharan Africa comes from
> subsaharans------islam if kinda a  "FACTIONAL"   thing in places like
> Nigeria and Kenya   etc-------pious muslims like to IMPOSE it here and
> there-------it IS islam that they impose.   Subsaharans who have been
> my informants include Christians and hindus and-----south east Asian
> muslims who also ended up there.......generally



Well then you lose the point because "Islam" takes no position on homosexuality, ergo it's not "Islam" they're imposing; it's their own thing.  Just as if the Klan did this they could claim all day and three nights that they did it for "Christianity" but you wouldn't see Pam Geller touching it.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under Islamic law gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"
> 
> Cite the source of this 'Islamic law,' does this represent the consensus of Islamic scholars.
> 
> Or is this the consequence of culture, where Islam has been misappropriated and misrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
Click to expand...


The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
Click to expand...


I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
Click to expand...


Well lets see what was said:

1st line of the article:



> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:





> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.



She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture there and Islam is intermeshed, regardless of your apologist attempt to separate them.
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
Click to expand...


inconsequential difference.     I am neither you nor pam.   
IMO   shariah stinks.    In my experience with many many score
"highly educated muslims from muslim lands"  ----well they were literate----mostly medical school graduates------ISLAM IS ISLAM----and muslims IN GENERAL----may not, themselves,  adhere to shariah law------(especially that no beer and pray dozens of times per day)
consider that vile and disgusting legal code some kind of GLORIOUS IDEAL.    It is no surprise to me that children born to educated muslim
parents in the USA -----GRAVITATE TO ISIS to recover the GLORY OF ISLAM     (btw----everyone in a caliphate is delirious with joy----including Christians, jews and hindus who are just delighted to live
under Islamic oppression-------Islamic oppression is better than no islam at all)


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
Click to expand...


The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping. 

and your last statement is just stupid.


----------



## irosie91

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
Click to expand...


thanks ---very consistent with that which islam is in sub-Saharan africa


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping.
Click to expand...


You can claim any reason you want for doing something, ESPECIALLY with religion.  That's nothing new.  It's been used to justify homocide, wars, slavery, burning people at the stake and other tortures, all sorts of conquest.  That's always the danger of Big Religion.  But when you look inside the religion, their base of justification does not exist.  Therefore it's dishonest to claim that it does.  Hope that makes it clearer.



martybegan said:


> and your last statement is just stupid.



Is Pam Geller using wire then?  Is the OP?  Doesn't show up on my screen.
Your statement that "these morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from" is perfectly valid.  It applies to the vigilante group; it applies to Pam Geller; and it applies to the OP.  It works all three ways.


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not agreed. I am talking about the Vigilantes in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim any reason you want for doing something, ESPECIALLY with religion.  That's nothing new.  It's been used to justify homocide, wars, slavery, burning people at the stake and other tortures, all sorts of conquest.  That's always the danger of Big Religion.  But when you look inside the religion, their base of justification does not exist.  Therefore it's dishonest to claim that it does.  Hope that makes it clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your last statement is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Pam Geller using wire then?  Is the OP?  Doesn't show up on my screen.
> Your statement that "these morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from" is perfectly valid.  It applies to the vigilante group; it applies to Pam Geller; and it applies to the OP.  It works all three ways.
Click to expand...


A lot of semantics just to get your Gellar Hate on. 

These guys whipped a gay man, they used islam as a reason, others are doing similar things in other countries often with government approval , yet you apologists bend over backwards to give Islam a pass.

Are you really that afraid of them?


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As quoted above:
> 
> _Further, Geller's* own link source *here says the act was committed *by a vigilante group called "Safety Empire"*. A vigilante group by definition has nothing to do with "law". The fact is Ghana runs as a parliamentary representative democracy -- it has no "sharia law". And the majority religion is Christian._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
Click to expand...


Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:

"*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".

But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:

"It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim any reason you want for doing something, ESPECIALLY with religion.  That's nothing new.  It's been used to justify homocide, wars, slavery, burning people at the stake and other tortures, all sorts of conquest.  That's always the danger of Big Religion.  But when you look inside the religion, their base of justification does not exist.  Therefore it's dishonest to claim that it does.  Hope that makes it clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your last statement is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Pam Geller using wire then?  Is the OP?  Doesn't show up on my screen.
> Your statement that "these morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from" is perfectly valid.  It applies to the vigilante group; it applies to Pam Geller; and it applies to the OP.  It works all three ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of semantics just to get your Gellar Hate on.
> 
> These guys whipped a gay man, they used islam as a reason, others are doing similar things in other countries often with government approval , yet you apologists bend over backwards to give Islam a pass.
> 
> Are you really that afraid of them?
Click to expand...


Once *again *-- where do you see "government approval"?

Where?

"Give Islam a pass"???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing being given a "pass" here is the ignorant fallacies of the OP and his article.
Why exactly are you doing that?


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic law doesn't have to be the law of the land to get the blame for the acts of these idiots. These morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
Click to expand...


The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim any reason you want for doing something, ESPECIALLY with religion.  That's nothing new.  It's been used to justify homocide, wars, slavery, burning people at the stake and other tortures, all sorts of conquest.  That's always the danger of Big Religion.  But when you look inside the religion, their base of justification does not exist.  Therefore it's dishonest to claim that it does.  Hope that makes it clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your last statement is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Pam Geller using wire then?  Is the OP?  Doesn't show up on my screen.
> Your statement that "these morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from" is perfectly valid.  It applies to the vigilante group; it applies to Pam Geller; and it applies to the OP.  It works all three ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of semantics just to get your Gellar Hate on.
> 
> These guys whipped a gay man, they used islam as a reason, others are doing similar things in other countries often with government approval , yet you apologists bend over backwards to give Islam a pass.
> 
> Are you really that afraid of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once *again *-- where do you see "government approval"?
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


http://freebeacon.com/national-security/iran-executes-two-for-perversion/


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Understanding that "these idiots" refers to the OP and Pamela Geller, that's a solid assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
Click to expand...


A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
You could look it up.

In exactly the same way, the torture/death of Matthew Shepard didn't mean that "Christianism" made them do it, nor does it mean the US operates under "Inquisition Law", nor does it mean the killing had "government approval".  Even if the killers go on that unimpeachable source, Facebook, and claim so.

To cherrypick such exceptions means trying to have your logic both ways.  You can't do that.


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela Geller  is  TOO AGENDAED   to be a source----but she is no more an idiot than   80%  of the people who post here who are also agendaed------SUCH AS YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
Click to expand...


Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
Click to expand...


Define "Sharia law".

In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.  Therefore whatever transpired wasn't "under" either.


----------



## irosie91

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Pam Geller and me is that --- I didn't post a link that disproves my own point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law. - See more at:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A predominant Muslim community in Ghana’s capital, Accra – has flogged a man suspected to be gay.
> 
> The suspect received about 100 lashes from the vigilante group popularly known as Safety Empire. According to the group, its aim is to wage a crusade against homosexuality.
> 
> The man was whipped mercilessly when he allegedly tried to lure another resident into the controversial act.
> 
> He was found guilty based on Sharia laws, the group said in a Facebook post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
Click to expand...


more to the point----are the perpetrators of the razor wire wielders going to be criminally charged


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.
Click to expand...


shariah law is ISLAMIC LAW ------you did not know that fact?


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more to the point----are the perpetrators of the razor wire wielders going to be criminally charged
Click to expand...


We should hope so -- if it even happened.  Having no source except "Star FM" and Pam Geller isn't exactly solid ground.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shariah law is ISLAMIC LAW ------you did not know that fact?
Click to expand...


That's not a definition.
And regardless, the fact remains --- Ghana doesn't operate under either term, regardless what they mean.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more to the point----are the perpetrators of the razor wire wielders going to be criminally charged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should hope so -- if it even happened.  Having no source except "Star FM" and Pam Geller isn't exactly solid ground.
Click to expand...


Pogo ---you are getting desperate


----------



## martybegan

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets see what was said:
> 
> 1st line of the article:
> 
> She does explain that it was a group in the community that did it, not the government. The group did reference Sharia law as their basis for said whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.  Therefore whatever transpired wasn't "under" either.
Click to expand...


Sharia law = Islamic law, they are one and the same.

Those idiots used it as justification of the attack. Gellar did not say anything about the government endorsing it, or the government following islamic law.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shariah law is ISLAMIC LAW ------you did not know that fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a definition.
> And regardless, the fact remains --- Ghana doesn't operate under either term, regardless what they mean.
Click to expand...


IT IS THE DEFINITION------Islamic law is the law determined by ISLAMIC KORANIC SCHOLARS as the LAW OF THE KORAN---it is based on that which muhummad is said to have said and by that which he is said to have DONE_--------that dog is the paragon of  
RIGHT AND WRONG-----which is why the murder of a non muslim cannot b a capital crime in   ISLAMIC,   AKA SHARIAH  aka KORANIC law------muhummad murdered non muslims with happy abandon


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shariah law is ISLAMIC LAW ------you did not know that fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a definition.
> And regardless, the fact remains --- Ghana doesn't operate under either term, regardless what they mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IT IS THE DEFINITION------Islamic law is the law determined by ISLAMIC KORANIC SCHOLARS as the LAW OF THE KORAN---it is based on that which muhummad is said to have said and by that which he is said to have DONE_--------that dog is the paragon of
> RIGHT AND WRONG-----which is why the murder of a non muslim cannot b a capital crime in   ISLAMIC,   AKA SHARIAH  aka KORANIC law------muhummad murdered non muslims with happy abandon
Click to expand...


Well then your point fails, because the Quran doesn't proscribe homosexuality.
And we just did this several posts ago.


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's look at the headline -- the title, where everything starts:
> 
> "*Under Islamic law* gay man given 100 lashes with sharp metal wires in Ghana"​Well --- no.  Ghana doesn't even have "Islamic law".
> 
> But let's not stop there, let's see the very first line:
> 
> "It is terrifying for gay people to live in a country that is under the sharia or even respectful of sharia law"​It might be.  But what's that have to do with Ghana?
> Weasel words.  Geller can't write without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group based it's actions on Sharia, which is Islamic Law. She didn't say Ghana's law, did she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A vigilante group doesn't get to dictate what the country's laws are.  Ghana *Does. Not. Have. Sharia. Law.*
> You could look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the group that performed the action base their actions on Sharia law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Sharia law".
> 
> In any case -- both the thread, and the article it's based on, clearly say "under Islamic law" -- not "under Sharia law".  Ghana has neither.  Therefore whatever transpired wasn't "under" either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia law = Islamic law, they are one and the same.
> 
> Those idiots used it as justification of the attack. Gellar did not say anything about the government endorsing it, or the government following islamic law.
Click to expand...


Who makes "laws"?  Governments?  Or vigilante groups?

If the KKK lynches a black guy and claims to have done it under "Christian principles", does that make Christianity the actor?

I keep posing that comparison -- y'all keep running away from it.

Try it this way:
Son of Sam claimed to have been getting his killing orders from dogs.  Shall we then blame dogs for his murders?


----------



## Syriusly

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point, include them too.  It applies to all three entities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lump together people spouting opinions, and people who whip other people with metal wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either.  But people stirring up the shit with ignorance, hey I'm happy to help lumping them in too.  The only difference is Pam Geller and the OP aren't using wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy was whipped, Islam was the reason given by the very people doing the whipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can claim any reason you want for doing something, ESPECIALLY with religion.  That's nothing new.  It's been used to justify homocide, wars, slavery, burning people at the stake and other tortures, all sorts of conquest.  That's always the danger of Big Religion.  But when you look inside the religion, their base of justification does not exist.  Therefore it's dishonest to claim that it does.  Hope that makes it clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and your last statement is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Pam Geller using wire then?  Is the OP?  Doesn't show up on my screen.
> Your statement that "these morons think it is the law, they use Islam as the excuse, regardless of what cultural backing it originally came from" is perfectly valid.  It applies to the vigilante group; it applies to Pam Geller; and it applies to the OP.  It works all three ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of semantics just to get your Gellar Hate on.
> 
> These guys whipped a gay man, they used islam as a reason, others are doing similar things in other countries often with government approval , yet you apologists bend over backwards to give Islam a pass.
> 
> Are you really that afraid of them?
Click to expand...


Why are you so willing to embrace the lies of Geller and the OP- just to further your attacks on Islam?


----------



## longknife

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So- are you for it- or against it?
> 
> And what makes you imagine that President Obama wants this in the United States?
> 
> And what makes you so terrified that the United States Constitution is not sufficient to protect Americans rights?
> 
> Or are you terrified by the possibility of Ghana invading the United States?
Click to expand...


Barrack Hussein Obama was raised in a Muslim school before coming back to the USA. Once a Muslim, quitting the religion is punishable by death. Where is the fatwa demanding this? 

It is clear that Obama is giving special treatment by allowing tens of thousands of Muslims into this country in the name of sanctuary. I firmly believe he is carrying out his promise to "fundamentally change America". He want to turn us into the same kind of shit hole as is the entire Middle East and every other place that buys into this 7th century cult that stamps out all freedoms.


----------



## Pogo

longknife said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So- are you for it- or against it?
> 
> And what makes you imagine that President Obama wants this in the United States?
> 
> And what makes you so terrified that the United States Constitution is not sufficient to protect Americans rights?
> 
> Or are you terrified by the possibility of Ghana invading the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barrack Hussein Obama was raised in a Muslim school before coming back to the USA. Once a Muslim, quitting the religion is punishable by death. Where is the fatwa demanding this?
> 
> It is clear that Obama is giving special treatment by allowing tens of thousands of Muslims into this country in the name of sanctuary.
Click to expand...


Where do you get the idea this country discriminates its immigrants on the basis of religion?



longknife said:


> I firmly believe he is carrying out his promise to "fundamentally change America". He want to turn us into the same kind of shit hole as is the entire Middle East and every other place that buys into this 7th century cult that stamps out all freedoms.



Unhinged fantasies aside, in what way does any of this address the bullshit story about Ghana having "Islamic law"?


----------



## longknife

Pogo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Islamic tolerance. Coming soon to the USA – if Obama has his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So- are you for it- or against it?
> 
> And what makes you imagine that President Obama wants this in the United States?
> 
> And what makes you so terrified that the United States Constitution is not sufficient to protect Americans rights?
> 
> Or are you terrified by the possibility of Ghana invading the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barrack Hussein Obama was raised in a Muslim school before coming back to the USA. Once a Muslim, quitting the religion is punishable by death. Where is the fatwa demanding this?
> 
> It is clear that Obama is giving special treatment by allowing tens of thousands of Muslims into this country in the name of sanctuary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get the idea this country discriminates its immigrants on the basis of religion?
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I firmly believe he is carrying out his promise to "fundamentally change America". He want to turn us into the same kind of shit hole as is the entire Middle East and every other place that buys into this 7th century cult that stamps out all freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unhinged fantasies aside, in what way does any of this address the bullshit story about Ghana having "Islamic law"?
Click to expand...


The article simply states that a group in Ghana acting under Sharia Law tortured a man because he was gay. It said nothing about Ghanan government policy.

As to my concerns about the increasing number of Muslims being allowed into this country, if you cannot see the danger it presents, you will only realize it when members of those communities turn on the rest of us in order to make the USA compliant with what they believe the Koran calls for.

Just as it happening throughout Europe.


----------



## Pogo

longknife said:


> The article simply states that a group in Ghana acting under Sharia Law tortured a man because he was gay. It said nothing about Ghanan government policy.



Who makes laws?

I posed that question before.  I got crickets.  Here's a hint: it ain't some ad hoc vigilante group.



longknife said:


> As to my concerns about the increasing number of Muslims being allowed into this country, if you cannot see the danger it presents, you will only realize it when members of those communities turn on the rest of us in order to make the USA compliant with what they believe the Koran calls for.
> 
> Just as it happening throughout Europe.



And we did this already.  If you had come back to defend your own thread you might have seen it before -- the Koran doesn't "call for" any such thing. 

Of course what you said here was "what _they believe_ it calls for".  There's nothing anyone can do about ignorance except correct it.  Which is why I stopped in here, you're welcome.

Eric Rudolph and Scott Roeder -- and the Matthew Shepard murderers -- and any number of other terrorists/murderers --- act on "what they believe" their religion calls for too.  Who let _them_ in?

Contrived fake ideas of what some religion calls for isn't the issue --- ignorance is the issue.


----------

